# New to gravel bikes, purchased a Topstone 1. Where can I find a quick release for the front tire.



## Ragerdax (Dec 2, 2021)

Hello,

I am getting back into cycling and this is my first decent bike. Where can I find a quickrelease for the front wheel?

Thanks


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

There is none, they are against the law of disk wheels.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Ragerdax said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am getting back into cycling and this is my first decent bike. Where can I find a quickrelease for the front wheel?
> 
> Thanks


From what I can see, this is a thru-axle bike. You cannot use a quick release.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

It's not a quick release in traditional sense. It's a quick remove axle.











Contact a Cannondale Dealer.
Google :CANNONDALE TOPSTONE PARTS LIST AND EXPLODED DIAGRAM

This is for a 2019. Probably the same as yours but you should verify for the year of your bike.





Cannondale Topstone Alloy Parts List and Exploded Diagram : CannondaleSpares.com


Find your Cannondale spares by Bike or Component model




www.cannondalespares.com


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

duriel said:


> There is none, they are against the law of disk wheels.


Huh? I own a Specialized Awol; it has disc brakes AND QR's as well....


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Huh? I own a Specialized Awol; it has disc brakes AND QR's as well....


Dr. Waspinator would be proud.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Huh? I own a Specialized Awol; it has disc brakes AND QR's as well....


Well, sure enough you do. But your not going to put your wheel on his bike, end of story.
... and I don't think a 'quick remove axle' is really that much quicker than a twirl and clamp axle, and I got them both on the same bike.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

duriel said:


> Well, sure enough you do. But your not going to put your wheel on his bike, end of story.


Not the end.
Many wheels are easily converted from QR to Thru Axle. Most now come with end caps for both.



> ... and I don't think a 'quick remove axle' is really that much quicker than a twirl and clamp axle, and I got them both on the same bike.


Did anyone ever say they were intended to be quicker?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

tlg said:


> Not the end. Many wheels are easily converted from QR to Thru Axle. Most now come with end caps for both.
> Did anyone ever say they were intended to be quicker?


There is no way I can convert any of my QR to Thru Axle's. I guess they have them if you say so, I'm not a'gin it! ... so he can convert from Thru Axle to QR and put it on his bike?
It's right in the name "QUICK thru axle", HELLO!


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

Contact C-Dale. My aluminum 105 (I think that's now the Topstone 1) came with the thru-axle plus handle as shown in Tig's post, for front and rear. Note that using the handle model on the rear prevents mounting a rear rack on the eyelets provided, the handle hits a bolt at the non driveline side eyelet. You end up taking off the handle and using a allen key to install and remove the TA.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

duriel said:


> There is no way I can convert any of my QR to Thru Axle's. I guess they have them if you say so, I'm not a'gin it! ... so he can convert from Thru Axle to QR and put it on his bike?


Of course they have them. Been around for years. Most of my wheels are easily convertible with included caps. Simply swap them out.






















> It's right in the name "QUICK thru axle", HELLO!


Yes. They are quicker than a bolt on axle. HELLO.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

OK, I see you can convert a wheel from thru axle to QR or the other way.
But how do you fasten it to a fork made for a thru axle?


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

The advantage may not be speed but in not have to carry a allen key.


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

bmach said:


> The advantage may not be speed but in not have to carry a allen key.


The TA as shown by TIG above, has a handle, as did my Alu Topstone. No allen key needed.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bmach said:


> The advantage may not be speed but in not have to carry a allen key.


Because allen keys weigh sooooo much. Doesn't everyone carry a multi tool?


----------

